# 13 Hour Clock Pics & Pattern?



## ambert77 (Aug 22, 2007)

I am wanting to make a 13 hour clock this year. I found the one online from www.ghoulskool.com, but I want one that is a little more dressed up for halloween.

Does anyone have any pics or pattern for one that they have made?

And, how do I make the clock hands run fast backwards?

Thanks
Amber


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Amber, I'm making a clock run backwards by using a tape player motor. I got the idea from :

http://home.comcast.net/~pumpkin1000/props/13hourbig.htm

I like this 13 hour clock face:

http://www.ghoulskool.com/clockf.gif


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

ahh, man, im working on one too. the one im trying to get done has all true 13 digits. doesnt go backwards though. But mine will have numbers, from 1-13, not using 12 as the 13.Ill post it this weekend. Should be done by then.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I do like the backwards motion, but we wanted one with a True 13 hour time.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Cool. so you shopped a 13 hour face?


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I whipped this up in about 30 minutes. Give me a few suggestions to improve it and I will fix it up and post it in high resolution.


----------



## Kurt (Sep 23, 2006)

GOT, looks great.

My one suggestion would be to lose most if not all the skulls. You can then make your numbers a bit larger.

The background image is very well done.

For clock hands, use crosses instead of traditional clock arms. That will give you a particularly eiry 13 o'clock upside down cross look.


----------

